

App Developers: Stop Abusing Push - seminatore
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/19/app-developers-stop-abusing-push/

======
ChuckMcM
This over abundance of pushing data is something I have come to really
dislike. I _want_ to know I'm nearing my monthly data cap, I _don't_ want to
know that version 5.1.10 is out replacing 5.1.9

------
JeremyMorgan
Someone had to say it. When an app gets too talkative, I simply ignore every
alert, and eventually when it gets too annoying I remove it, and I know I'm
not alone.

